# New Tattoo



## MyaLover (Feb 10, 2008)

My Good friend Scott was kind enough to pose for me.  (Finally someone willing to pose!! and all it cost me was a case of beer)  C&C as always


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 10, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## jols (Feb 10, 2008)

if you were looking for dark and moody you got the poses and lighting spot on.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes I was


----------



## jols (Feb 10, 2008)

got it in the bag then. first class


----------



## Arch (Feb 10, 2008)

your whites are still a little too grey for me and the lighting is a bit harsh... however some of the poses are well directed and this is certainly a good learning session for you.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 10, 2008)

I agree with the whites being a little grey.  The lighting is how he wanted it.  I tried out a few different things but this is what he preferred


----------



## noescape (Feb 10, 2008)

#3 is my favourite. I really like these shots.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 10, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 10, 2008)

One more:


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 11, 2008)

Are they that bad??  Or are they that good, that no one is commenting???


----------



## leila (Feb 11, 2008)

#5 is really nice. He looks sexy hehe.


----------



## niforpix (Feb 11, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Are they that bad?? Or are they that good, that no one is commenting???


 
Give people time.


----------



## jols (Feb 11, 2008)

dont worry about comments i posted some pics that had 1 comment.

sometimes people will find it later, i have done that before just missed it by accident.


----------



## lostcase_gib (Feb 11, 2008)

some really nice shots there!

like the one u posted extra!


----------



## CBK13 (Feb 11, 2008)

I like shot #5 (hat) the best. Very natural and I like the negative use of the space. Nice light and shadow on the face and I like the veining on the his arm. This is a good subject model for you to work on.


----------



## Lyncca (Feb 11, 2008)

I love these   Especially in B&W, but I wonder... are any of his tattoos in color?  Sometimes showing the vividness of the colors is nice too.


----------



## Mesoam (Feb 11, 2008)

isn't it ironic that when you post pictures of yourself you get all this random feedback but post of others and hmmm not so much...yea


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 11, 2008)

the pose of him from behind with his hands behind his head, out of curiosity, why did you cut it off in the middle of his back rather than going to the bottom of his back?


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 11, 2008)

I like them
Dark and moody, very nice


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 11, 2008)

I think the framing is off in several (1,3,4) and the pictures loose impact.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 11, 2008)

The look he is giving in #1 is good, but I am not a fan for the truncated elbows. Same for the bonus shot.

If you are bucking conventions, then that is all good, but in #2 & #5, my opinion would be to have the empty space slanted towards the direction the nose is pointing. Meaning that in #2, slide him to the left and in #5, slide him to the right.

I think a portrait orientaion would work better for #3 and the bonus and include the entire tatt on the back. (Tattoo is the title)

The interlocking fingers on the bonus are much more pleasing than on #3.

Sounds a bit nit picky I know, but you did asked.

All in all, nice series. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 12, 2008)

Mesoam said:


> isn't it ironic that when you post pictures of yourself you get all this random feedback but post of others and hmmm not so much...yea



yeah makes me wonder peoples motives a little...:raisedbrow:


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 12, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> yeah makes me wonder peoples motives a little...:raisedbrow:



Did you really have to wonder?


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 12, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> the pose of him from behind with his hands behind his head, out of curiosity, why did you cut it off in the middle of his back rather than going to the bottom of his back?



Felt it was too much.  I like the cut, im getting a lot of neg comments for it but I like it, if i wanted to expand the shot I would have:mrgreen:


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 12, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> Did you really have to wonder?



Disappointing.......


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 12, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Disappointing.......



I apologize for the rest of my sex, Sorry..... :hug::


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 12, 2008)

Lyncca said:


> I love these   Especially in B&W, but I wonder... are any of his tattoos in color?  Sometimes showing the vividness of the colors is nice too.




Actually they are not in color!  One will be but he just got it done that day and didnt get it filled in, they just did the outline (the one on his bicep)  

Thank you for the feedback!!


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 12, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> I apologize for the rest of my sex, Sorry..... :hug::



Well, If ya cant llok at them in an artistic, critical way, hmmmmmm........

But thats the price you pay when you take pics of the human body, some people are always gonna have the "perv" mindset   Oh well I do it for the artisitc value


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 12, 2008)

MyaLover said:


> Well, If ya cant llok at them in an artistic, critical way, hmmmmmm........
> 
> But thats the price you pay when you take pics of the human body, some people are always gonna have the "perv" mindset  *Oh well I do it for the artisitc value*



Good on ya!


----------



## Fang (Feb 12, 2008)

Those are great, love shots like these.


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank you very much for the above 2 posts


----------



## DPW2007 (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice captures - especially the last one posted quite far down the thread.

David


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Feb 13, 2008)

I really like the mood and composition of the shots. Very nice!


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments guys!


----------



## Zada (Feb 13, 2008)

I really like this series.  The hat one is different, and the ones from behind are well done.  

It must be nice to photograph someone other than yourself LOL! I think I would have utilized his eyes more often... they're very dark and mysterious


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 13, 2008)

Getting him to look at the camera without laughing was a chore!  He is a goof ball and kept "vogue-ing" for the camera hahaha


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 13, 2008)

Zada said:


> It must be nice to photograph someone other than yourself LOL!



Yes it was so nice to just sit behind the camera and now pose, run behind to see how it looks, run back to pose again... and so on and so on...  :mrgreen:  It was great to just be the photographer!


----------



## Zada (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL!!! well in that case.... you got some pretty serious type photos out of him! Nicely done! hahaha


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 13, 2008)

Zada said:


> LOL!!! well in that case.... you got some pretty serious type photos out of him! Nicely done! hahaha



I also got some good blackmail ones  out of the shoot if I ever need them ;-)


----------



## MyaLover (Feb 13, 2008)

Perfect Blackmail pic: I call it "Shrek Love Beer"  I couldnt resist putting this up here for a laugh

*




*


----------

